

Show HN: TravelGreen, offset your Uber rides - dgarbvt
https://travelgreen.io

======
dgarbvt
This is my first web app so feedback is greatly appreciated.

~~~
notduncansmith
I would make it clear up front that this is not for offsetting the monetary
cost of Uber rides.

~~~
dgarbvt
So it isn't clear that you are donating towards carbon offsets ? Thanks for
the feedback and will incorporate.

